# The oldest and the newest photo of your dog



## maltese-lovers (Jun 18, 2007)

Post those photos!I hope you understand what I need.

Here is Maza about 2 months old.










9 months old


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

awwww! she's gotten even more cuter!!









here are mass and mini pics:

baby mass (8 weeks)
[attachment=23808:attachment]
baby mini (pic sent from the breeder-11 weeks)
[attachment=23809:attachment]

recent mass and mini pics (candid, they were messy from romping in the yard):
oh...and notice mini's topknot is flopped down... she rubbed her face on the ground just prior to pics...
[attachment=23810:attachment]

[attachment=23811:attachment]


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Kallie - a few weeks old
[attachment=23813:attachment]

Kallie - at almost 5
[attachment=23812:attachment]

Catcher - approx 12-15 weeks
[attachment=23814:attachment]

Catcher - at almost 3
[attachment=23815:attachment]


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Omg they are all so cuteeeee!!!









Here is Scooby at 10 weeks
[attachment=23816:attachment]

Yesterday, he will be 4 in September.
[attachment=23817:attachment]

Here is Koko at 13 weeks
[attachment=23818:attachment]

Yesterday, he will be 1 year old next month.
[attachment=23819:attachment]


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Everyones Babies are soo cute.









Milly 9 weeks










Milly now at 2










Murphy 9 1/2 weeks










Murphy no at 12 1/2 weeks...lol











Both are looking rather scruffy...as usual these days. They play too much












> Omg they are all so cuteeeee!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG Koko looks exactly the same...except puppy staining, but he really hasnt changed at all. Both yours along with everone elses are beautiful.


----------



## Chyna's Mommie (Feb 23, 2007)

Scoobie @ 6 months


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Great pictures!!

Here's Bonnie at 6 1/2 months:

[attachment=23824:attachment] 

And here's a fairly recent one of the silly girl at 6 years:

[attachment=23825:attachment]


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Lady Arabella - 12 weeks old .









Lady Arabella - 7 1/2 months old .


----------



## maltese-lovers (Jun 18, 2007)

Thanks all.Your doga re really very cute,too


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Bonnie doesn't look any older! LOL! Amazing!



Here's Cosy at about 4 months I think. Pic is from her breeder. 

She was missing coat due to hypoglycemia. She never had an

attack again. She sure was straggly looking LOL

I got her at 5 months.

[attachment=23833:attachment]



And here she is now at 21 months and rotten!

[attachment=23827:attachment]


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Harley at 3 months

[attachment=23828:attachment]

Harley at 6 months

[attachment=23829:attachment]

Harley at 3 years

[attachment=23834:attachment]

Dakota at 3 months

[attachment=23830:attachment]

Dakota at 6 months

[attachment=23831:attachment]

Dakota at 11.5 months

[attachment=23832:attachment]


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Kosmo at about 12 weeks:

[attachment=23835:attachment]

Kosmo just the other day dancing for his treat:

[attachment=23836:attachment]

How time flies!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> Bonnie doesn't look any older! LOL! Amazing![/B]


Brit - thanks for the compliment. Wish I could say the same thing about myself!!


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

We did get Rex until her was 6 months old, so here he is at 6 mos:








and here he is a couple months ago, about 2-1/2 years old:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Lacie at 3 months









Lacie at 2 1/2 years









Tilly at 3 months









Tilly at 1 year (2 weeks ago)









They grow up so fast, don't they.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Brit I had to laugh, Cosy "straggly" looking, naaaaa here is a straggly looking puppy. 

Mr Wookie at 5 months.












And Mr Wookie last week at 18 months.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Tilly at 1 year (2 weeks ago)









They grow up so fast, don't they.















[/QUOTE]

Oh, my gosh! I love this picture. She looks almost human. LOL! How in the world did you get that pose? Coco would never do that.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Coco at about 4 months









Coco at one year and 4 months


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I am not looking at pictures anymore, they are all too cute !! 



*TILLY I WANT YOUR CAKE !!!!!!!!!!!!! PLEASE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Here's my kids.....

[attachment=23849:attachment]

[attachment=23850:attachment]


----------



## LoriJo (Jul 19, 2006)

Such cute pictures! Here are my girls:

Lexi at 4 months old








Lexi at 1 year 10 months old








Gracie at 12 weeks








Gracie on her 1st birthday, Thursday 6/14


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

[attachment=23855:attachment]Mia at 9 weeks

[attachment=23856:attachment]and Mia now almost 7 months


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

> [attachment=23855:attachment]Mia at 9 weeks[/B]


Hmmm...I only see two teeny Mia pics







That's not to say that they aren't both equally as adorable!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

and Mia now 7 months.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

> and Mia now 7 months.[/B]


RU just trying to tease us?


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

IT FINALLY LET ME POST BOTH PICTURES....LOL


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

Piper at 6.5 months.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

[attachment=23858:attachment]
Here is Lucy at 4 mos old on her first day home

[attachment=23859:attachment]
at 1 year old before she went bald and just before she was going to be sent to a handler to be shown
[attachment=23860:attachment]
And here is my bald beauty at 1.5 years old giving me the evil eye because she couldn't get over the gate on the stairs

I love this thread!


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

AWW i just got home and am SOOO happy that someone made this thread!! I loved looking at all your baby pictures and I'll post some tomorrow cause it was a LOOOOOOOOOOOOOONG day today


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

[attachment=23861:attachment]
Caira at 8 weeks, sent by Dian, her breeder

[attachment=23862:attachment]
Another pic at 10 weeks from Dian

[attachment=23863:attachment]
13 weeks and the first day I had her

[attachment=23864:attachment]
Caira at 5 mos 1 week



> AWW i just got home and am SOOO happy that someone made this thread!! I loved looking at all your baby pictures and I'll post some tomorrow cause it was a LOOOOOOOOOOOOOONG day today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How is Luci's baldspot?


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

OMG Stacey, you've got yourself perfection right there. How beautiful Caira is!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

I love this thread!! It's so cool seeing how much all of our babies have changed over time. Of all the SM fluffs, Tchelsi may have gone thru the most drastic changes from puppy- to adulthood.
Some know Tchelsi's story...she was VERY sick as a puppy. The pics below were taken once she was better, but she lost all the hair on her body from having been so sick. With hair only on her head, she did NOT look like a typical Maltese puppy, by any means...
Tchelsi Ann at 5 months old:
[attachment=23868:attachment] 
curled up on my chest:
[attachment=23869:attachment] [attachment=23870:attachment] 
and now, at 5 years old:
[attachment=23866:attachment] [attachment=23867:attachment] 







Hard to believe that's even the same girl!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> Of all the SM fluffs, Tchelsi may have gone thru the most drastic changes from puppy- to adulthood.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's amazing what a little TLC can do, huh??









it was fate that brought you two together.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Some of you may remember that I adopted Shotzi when she was 7 years older so I don't have any puppy pictures of her. 

Shotzi at 7 years old
[attachment=23874:attachment]
Shotzi this week
[attachment=23875:attachment]

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

Linus the first night we brought him home:


















There's a reason why we call him McDuff:









A month ago:









Light isn't the greatest in this one:


















I haven't taken many pictures of Duff after the "haircut incident". It's growing out well though. 

This is a super fun thread!


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

I love this thread!! Everyone's babies are so adorable!!

McDuff has such beautiful colors, what a handsome boy!!



Here are my girls...

First picture is Sugar at about 10-12 weeks old?











Second picture is Sugar and Candie. Candie is the one with the lemon ears.











And here is Candie now at 9 months.










And here is Sugar now at 9 months.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Abbie at 3 months old 
[attachment=23876:attachment]
Abbie at almost 5 months old
[attachment=23877:attachment]

How fun!
Andrea


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> Abbie at 3 months old
> [attachment=23876:attachment]
> Abbie at almost 5 months old
> [attachment=23877:attachment]
> ...


Ahem, Andrea - I think you have a few more dogs, therefore you owe us more pictures...


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

This thread IS awesome! I was smiling the whole time!

Gizmo @ around 9 weeks. (I got him from an accidental breeding and they didn't want to keep the puppies any longer.... how could I resist?) 

















Gizmo now:









Charlie @ about 3 months old 








Charlie now








I have pictures of Charlie younger (He too was from an accidental breeding, a few months after Gizmo) but none on the computer. I would have to scan them.


----------



## frisemalt (Feb 15, 2007)

Delilah at 2 1/2 months- 












Delilah at 7 months-


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> This thread IS awesome! I was smiling the whole time!
> 
> Gizmo @ around 9 weeks. (I got him from an accidental breeding and they didn't want to keep the puppies any longer.... how could I resist?)
> 
> ...



Gizmo and Charlie look so alike now ... but Gizmo as a baby is adorable ?? - you'd never know what a naughty boy he is.


----------

